
Sans Forgetica - Tomte
http://sansforgetica.rmit/
======
bryanbrattlof
As cool as something like this would be. The "scientifically designed" doesn't
seem to be accurate.

[https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/09658211.2020.17...](https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/09658211.2020.1758726?journalCode=pmem20)

